# 5% theme park cash back with Chase Freedom credit cards



## Janann (Jun 20, 2013)

https://creditcards.chase.com/freedom/Default.aspx

The quarterly 5% cash back currently includes theme parks.  Perhaps the only downside is that the cash back is capped at $1500 in spending.  So if you spend $1500 at theme parks, you get $75 back.  Not bad!

Make sure you check out the entire theme park list.  Many parks from across the country are included.


----------



## disneycrazy01 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Another 5% cash back and discount theme park tickets through www.ebates and Orbitz*

There is also another 5.25% cash back through www.ebates.com and buying discounted tickets at Orbitz.  Orbitz is offering 5.25% cash back on all Activites Reservations.  There is a full list from Disney, SeaWorld, Universal, etc.


I just purchased 3 adult & 1 child MYW tickets for $1101.95.  I saved $81.00 compared to purchasing the tickets through AAA and if I get the 5% back through www.ebates, it will be icing on the cake.

Orbitz advertised the tickets as pay for 3 days play for 5 days.  You really weren't getting 2 free days, but the price was still cheaper than purchasing the 5 day MYW base ticket through undercovertourist or AAA.

You could also purchase a 3-day MYW tickets with the water park option and get 2 free water park days.  They also had No Expiration date tickets available.

Once you make the purchase through Orbitz, they send a voucher to your email which you need to print and take the voucher to the Will Call window at one of the parks to pick up your tickets.  The tickets are good for the number of days you purchased within 14 days from the day you start using your tickets unless you purchase the MYW ticket with the No Expiration date option.


----------



## cindi (Jun 21, 2013)

I can't quite tell if buying annual passes via Disney Vacation Club would be considered under the exclusions or not.

If I can, I am all over that.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## jancpa (Jun 21, 2013)

The fine print says the rebate applies only for tickets purchased onsite at the theme park or through its website.


----------



## presley (Jun 21, 2013)

jancpa said:


> The fine print says the rebate applies only for tickets purchased onsite at the theme park or through its website.



I noticed that.  I was thinking of buying APs, but I guess they wouldn't get the rebate.  However, I wonder if I buy the most expensive tickets with the Chase and then upgrade the tickets to APs.    At least I'd probably get the rebate for the ticket price.


----------



## cindi (Jun 22, 2013)

That is the question  Is buying annual passes online considered their website? I am leaning towards thinking it is.  I will have to sign into my Disney club and see where the purchase of annual passes leads me. 

I would guess you get the passes through their regular online website?


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 22, 2013)

jancpa said:


> The fine print says the rebate applies only for tickets purchased onsite at the theme park or through its website.


Through whose website... the theme park's or Orbitz' website?

Are you able to get your DVC discount when purchasing an AP at a park Guest Relations window?

If so, couldn't you get both (DVC discount and the rebate) by purchasing the AP onsite at WDW?


----------



## disneycrazy01 (Jun 22, 2013)

*Orbit 5.25% cash back on MYW tickets*

I made a purchase of MYW tickets on 6/19 and the 5.25% cash back was in my www.ebates account today.  They will send me a check for the cash back in August.

Between the discount on the tickets and the 5.25% cash back, it was a nice little savings on 3 adult & 1 child 5 day MYW tickets.

I looked at the offer from Chase, but it is for purchases starting July 1st.

In order to get the 5.25% back from Orbitz you need to go through the www.ebates.com website and click on Orbitz from there. 

I've read on the Disboards that some people have purchased their tickets on days when it is double cash back from Orbitz.  There are stores that double their discount, but it is a different store every day.


----------

